# New diet?



## Angel (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, I got a little freaked out today when my mom said that some store brand foods can cause cancer so I've decided to put Angel on a homemade food diet. 
I have a few questions though: 
Is Hominy okay for dogs to eat? I can't really find anything for that.
Are chickpea's safe other than causing gas and causing digestion problems? I read that if they aren't well cooked its a problem but I plan on cooking (Boiling, steaming, ect...) most things I give her.


I guess its just two questions, my mind went blank as I started typing. I've done research on it, noting the bad foods and such. 


Also, i've fed her homemade food once before, we'd run out of dog food and didn't have the money to buy more. She didn't seem to be getting full, what are some ways to make the food more filling? And this is probably a question for a vet but how should I porportion her food? She weighs around 11 pounds (She's gained weight recently). Should I feed her half a cup per sitting? (Two sittings a day) or more? Less?


Thank you!
~~ Dani and Angel


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Dani, it's great that you're prepared to do so much work to give Angel the best diet. Have you considered a raw diet, because that is even better for her than cooked and a lot less work and hassle for you. Unless you really don't like the idea, it will be easier to ensure that she has all the nutrition that way. I don't know much about home-cooked except that I have seen on internet forums that most people have annual blood screens to check that they are doing ok and that put me off it. If you feed raw then the diet is mainly chicken wings or necks with a few other things like veg eg pumpkin, apple, raw eggs, raw oily fish etc to balance it. About 85% meat - no grains or biscuit needed. If I were you I'd do some internet research (google BARF and you'll find loads of info). You can also google information on home-cooked diets if you choose to go that route. Puppies should be eating around 4-6% of their body weight daily decreasing gradually after about 9 months to 2-3% for adults. NB. That is for raw food - not sure if the same applies for cooked. 3 meals a day up to 9 months and then decrease to adult levels. Dylan weighs just under 8 kilos and I give him 3 meals of about 130 g each. Good luck!


----------

